# impersonating another member



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

is it allowed for a member to use a picture of another member as their avi without their permission?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I would hope not.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

To be hopes Arnie never signs up here if so or they'll be a lot of banned members.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Why dafuq would you even want to? I bet you're a right catfish you aren't you eh?  ahaha o.m


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

@#powerful i noticed you took my picture down after seeing this. please keep it that way


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

safc49 said:


> @#powerful i noticed you took my picture down after seeing this. please keep it that way


be careful pal, don't want to be seen as baiting another member.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

safc49 said:


> @#powerful i noticed you took my picture down after seeing this. please keep it that way


Youwotm8 ?!

Anyone that wants to pretend to have your body needs sectioning not told off on a forum


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> To be hopes Arnie never signs up here if so or they'll be a lot of banned members.


at least they would love to look like arnie, something has to be seriously wrong if someone wants to look like me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> be careful pal, don't want to be seen as baiting another member.


what? @Mingster may have seen the picture in his avi earlier


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

safc49 said:


> at least they would love to look like arnie, something has to be seriously wrong if someone wants to look like me


take it as a compliment, different strokes for different folks, some may find you hot some may find you pig ugly, it'd be a boring world if we all liked the same. if somebodies used your body as there avi they probably just mirin.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

safc49 said:


> what? @Mingster may have seen the picture in his avi earlier


just saying mate, openly calling someone out in a thread might be breaking the rules that's all.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

safc49 said:


> what? @Mingster may have seen the picture in his avi earlier


 @mummy @teacher


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> just saying mate, openly calling someone out in a thread might be breaking the rules that's all.


he was openly using me as his avi, im sure someone noticed and knows the truth


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

#powerful has a habit of doing it, he did it with mine also. You see he is so pathetic he needs to use other peoples pictures to make him feel important. All it really does is make him look the fool he is. A simple TROLL and MODS should ban him for repeatedly doing it.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

safc49 said:


> he was openly using me as his avi, im sure someone noticed and knows the truth


Is that you on your avi?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Delhi said:


> #powerful has a habit of doing it, he did it with mine also. You see he is so pathetic he needs to use other peoples pictures to make him feel important. All it really does is make him look the fool he is. A simple TROLL and MODS should ban him for repeatedly doing it.


tbh mods have been pretty easy going imo and its not good for new members when they see trolls being pathetic it just puts people off joining up .


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Delhi said:


> #powerful has a habit of doing it, he did it with mine also. You see he is so pathetic he needs to use other peoples pictures to make him feel important. All it really does is make him look the fool he is. A simple TROLL and MODS should ban him for repeatedly doing it.


He-mans here again


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

safc49 said:


> he was openly using me as his avi, im sure someone noticed and knows the truth


Ahhhh, explains this thread then.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Think the best thing you could of done was PM a MOD and tell them, not open a thread about it, because said person could change their avi and make you out a liar.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

killamanjaro said:


> Is that you on your avi?


no, but if you do see her on this forum please let me know


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> tbh mods have been pretty easy going imo and its not good for new members when they see trolls being pathetic it just puts people off joining up .


agree with this

puts me off logging on

The oddballs just get annoying after a while


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Think the best thing you could of done was PM a MOD and tell them, not open a thread about it, because said person could change their avi and make you out a liar.


im glad i opened a thread about it, now i know im not the only one he's trolling


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

jimmy26 said:


> agree with this
> 
> puts me off logging on
> 
> The oddballs just get annoying after a while


yeah, i like to come on for a read but its impossible to have an opinion on a subject without some tw4t replying with a load of crap thats hard to ignore

i woudnt mind if it was to do with the same subject but its nothing related, just trying to get a rise, sadly they succed


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

dont get me wrong though, there is banter on here, which i do enjoy, its needed IMO. but some people are only out trying to amuse themselves by trying to annoy other members


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

worst thing is that he will of been [email protected] whilst looking at your pic then getting a lob on everytime he made a post and saw your pic again


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> worst thing is that he will of been [email protected] whilst looking at your pic then getting a lob on everytime he made a post and saw your pic again


This


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's somehow related to them being socially inadequate, imo.

By posting daft comments & occasionally getting a response, they feel that they matter.

Must have quite shallow lives.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

latblaster said:


> I think it's somehow related to them being socially inadequate, imo.
> 
> By posting daft comments & occasionally getting a response, they feel that they matter.
> 
> Must have quite shallow lives.


Do you feel like you matter now? :whistling:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

#powerful said:


> He-mans here again


Bye bye for you soon...


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Why didn't you screenshot it and then report it to a MOD ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

latblaster said:


> I think it's somehow related to them being socially inadequate, imo.
> 
> By posting daft comments & occasionally getting a response, they feel that they matter.
> 
> Must have quite shallow lives.


Might be that wan,ker floydy,another troll account of his lol.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

latblaster said:


> I think it's somehow related to them being socially inadequate, imo.
> 
> By posting daft comments & occasionally getting a response, they feel that they matter.
> 
> Must have quite shallow lives.


Exactly this mate. Silly wee boys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Might be that wan,ker floydy,another troll account of his lol.


he left the internet :lol:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

DaveCW said:


> Why didn't you screenshot it and then report it to a MOD ?


MODS can look at his account and see EVERY picture or post he has uploaded. No need to screen shot it. His time is numbered on here...take a look through ALL his posts 90% of them being offensive to other members, very careful not to give out any details though as he is a coward that don't want anyone finding him in real life.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Delhi said:


> MODS can look at his account and see EVERY picture or post he has uploaded. No need to screen shot it. His time is numbered on here...take a look through ALL his posts 90% of them being offensive to other members, very careful not to give out any details though as he is a coward that don't want anyone finding him in real life.


What was the cause of the conflict between you two ?


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Delhi said:


> MODS can look at his account and see EVERY picture or post he has uploaded. No need to screen shot it. His time is numbered on here...take a look through ALL his posts 90% of them being offensive to other members, very careful not to give out any details though as he is a coward that don't want anyone finding him in real life.


You'd get dealt with quick in real life


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> he left the internet :lol:


Have read his new member thread on the other forum:lol:


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> What was the cause of the conflict between you two ?


He didnt like that i disagreed with his all women with tattoos look like dirty slags comment. Then started throwing out the old "you wouldnt say that to me in real life" bollox


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

BaronSamedii said:


> What was the cause of the conflict between you two ?


He called me a pr1ck but then bottled it when I challenged him to say it to my face. Offered him multiple times but a coward he is. Thought he was a hard man and tough guy till he got called out. But rather than apologise he just rants on and on and on and on making himself look evermore foolish. Quite amusing for me actually, its like having a wee stalker. That means I am important to him x x x

Now of course I am a pr1ck in real life but only certain people can call me that and it don't include fools and idiots like him.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

#powerful said:


> You'd get dealt with quick in real life


C'mon now time for bed, it's too late for boys like you to be up playing.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Delhi said:


> He called me a pr1ck but then bottled it when I challenged him to say it to my face. Offered him multiple times but a coward he is. Thought he was a hard man and tough guy till he got called out. But rather than apologise he just rants on and on and on and on making himself look evermore foolish. Quite amusing for me actually, its like having a wee stalker. That means I am important to him x x x
> 
> Now of course I am a pr1ck in real life but only certain people can call me that and it don't include fools and idiots like him.


Your undefeated record of 0-0-0 scared me tbh


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

And of course for LEGAL reasons if I ever did meet him I would be very welcoming and courteous, I would take him for lunch possibly and have aright old laugh about things.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

DaveCW said:


> Why didn't you screenshot it and then report it to a MOD ?


never thought of that to be honest


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

latblaster said:


> C'mon now time for bed, it's too late for boys like you to be up playing.


Hey.... he is MY stalker and MY troll. I hope that's not an attempt by you to steal him from me LOL


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Delhi said:


> And of course for LEGAL reasons if I ever did meet him I would be very welcoming and courteous, I would take him for lunch possibly and have aright old laugh about things.


naturally :whistling:


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Delhi said:


> And of course for LEGAL reasons if I ever did meet him I would be very welcoming and courteous, I would take him for lunch possibly and have aright old laugh about things.


Your RANDOM use of capital LETTERS makes me think you might have a mild disability


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

#powerful said:


> Your RANDOM use of capital LETTERS makes me think you might have a mild disability


I have mate, how did YOU work that out? but a MILD disability is better than a SEVERE one like yours.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

safc49 said:


> dont get me wrong though, there is banter on here, which i do enjoy, its needed IMO. but some people are only out trying to amuse themselves by trying to annoy other members


Hang on, so its not even you in your AVI but your getting annoyed at someone using the same photo? That logic.

Completely different story if it was a personal photo tho.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

gcortese said:


> Hang on, so its not even you in your AVI but your getting annoyed at someone using the same photo? That logic.
> 
> Completely different story if it was a personal photo tho.


as far as im aware the girl in my avi is not on this forum. im sure she would stand out if she was


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

gcortese said:


> Hang on, so its not even you in your AVI but your getting annoyed at someone using the same photo? That logic.
> 
> Completely different story if it was a personal photo tho.


I think it was a personal picture tbf. Well it was a personal picture he used of me at least. Next on his list will be latblaster...or maybe you. Its exciting isn't it?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thread closed for obvious reasons.

If another member is breaking forum rules or causing problems please make the moderator team aware by reporting it as opposed to just commenting about it within threads; moderators cannot read every single post and be aware of every single issue within the forum and so strongly benefit from issues being reported.


----------

